# How do i avoid Fungus on Crayfish Eggs?



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

The Cray has been carrying these eggs for close to 3 weeks.
They havn't really been developing no change in them at all.
I think they may be fungusing....

What should I do? I heard that crays don't eat while they are berried....

I'm worried that my cray will eventually just starvee...


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Another Day Another Bump


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually a cray will drop the eggs if infertile. If she is still holding, I suspect they are fertile (but I am no cray expert). I know Methylene Blue and Formalin (a 37% Formaldehyde dilution) are widely used by fish hatcheries when rearing eggs artificially to prevent fungus.

Hopefully this is helpful.

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If crays are anything like shrimp, their fanning movement keep the eggs from getting fungus. If anything funny is going on, the female usually picked the bad eggs out/drop the eggs.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

O ok that's good. So there's nothing that I need to do to keep fungal infections away


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Edarion,

How is your mother crayfish doing?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty good. all the eggs hatched. It probably ate the one's that didn't hatch. 
Its molted twice since and is quite healthy


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks!

How are babies doing?
Do you keep them separated from adult crays?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't. I keep them all in the same tank. I've had 3-4 generations now.

As long as everyone is fed they won't eat each other


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

What size tank you got what are the water conditions?

What type of cray is it??
What have you been feeding it?
Have you been adding calcium drops?

I have several tanks of self cloners I keep for feeding other fish. Its best to ALWAYS make sure the water is EXTREMELY clear as these guys are MESSY eaters and will often bury food for later. Some times its really dependable on temperature as to when the eggs will hatch. Also for future instances the mother will drop any egg that is not fertilized. Also even tho you may not see them eat while berried up; that's when they turn to a more algae based / veggie based diet, I still have good success in feeding 1/4 snow peas to my berried crays.


----------

